# Nissan Murano 2003 n’accélère plus



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

Cher sympathisants, 
Je fais fasse à 1 problème de manque d’accélération sur ma voiture , la perte est tellement grande que la voiture roule à peine à 10kmh , je vous prie de bien vouloir m’indiquer quoi faire , j’ai peur que le mécanicien après m’avoir donné déjà 5 éléments pour la même panne ne me fou la voiture en l’air .... merci


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Pierre vinny said:


> Cher sympathisants,
> Je fais fasse à 1 problème de manque d’accélération sur ma voiture , la perte est tellement grande que la voiture roule à peine à 10kmh , je vous prie de bien vouloir m’indiquer quoi faire , j’ai peur que le mécanicien après m’avoir donné déjà 5 éléments pour la même panne ne me fou la voiture en l’air .... merci


Pouvez-vous publier en anglais car la plupart d'entre nous ne parlons pas français. Votre commentaire: "avoir déjà donné 5 éléments pour le même échec ne me donne pas la voiture en l'air" n'a aucun sens; reformulez-le.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Le véhicule est en mode preventative, et limite sa vitesse pour minimiser les domages au moteur. C'est un problème sérieux et il faudra faire lire les codes d'erreur du moteur ( ou de la transmission). Un CVT qui date de 2003 est fort problablement rendu a ses derniers jours.


----------



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello thank you everyone I have resolved my problem it was a cable link motor who have a problem. But pls help me to arrange this one : I consume a lot of fuel with my murano 2003 . Before it was :12L/100km and now it’s 23L/100km ...what’s the problem , thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have old spark plugs, consider replacing them; also replace the air filter while you're at it.


----------



## Pierrevinny (Oct 6, 2020)

Ok thanks so much


----------



## Pierrevinny (Oct 6, 2020)

rogoman said:


> You may have old spark plugs, consider replacing them; also replace the air filter while you're at it.


Hello sir I have change spark plugs and air filter but my consommation is the same . How ca I do


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Pierrevinny said:


> Hello sir I have change spark plugs and air filter but my consommation is the same . How ca I do


The O2 sensors or the MAF may not be operating correctly thus creating a richer mixture to be burned. The first thing you might want to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com; also most auto parts stores can perform an ECU code readout free of charge. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. A fault code starts with the letter P followed by a 4 digit numeric.


----------



## Pierrevinny (Oct 6, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The O2 sensors or the MAF may not be operating correctly thus creating a richer mixture to be burned. The first thing you might want to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com; also most auto parts stores can perform an ECU code readout free of charge. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. A fault code starts with the letter P followed by a 4 digit numeric.


Hi sir this are the fault code :


----------



## Pierrevinny (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi sir this are the fault code thank you for your interest


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0550 code indicates a problem with the power steering pressure (PSP) sensor in the high-pressure tube that detects a power steering load. This sensor is a potentiometer which transforms the power steering load into output voltage, and sends a signal to the ECU. The ECU controls the electric throttle control actuator and adjusts the throttle valve opening angle to increase the engine speed and adjusts the idle speed for the increased load.

The P1800 code indicates a problem with the VIAS system. VIAS stands for Variable Intake Air system. It is made up of a power rod going through your intake manifold that holds a series of butterfly valves. A solenoid turns the rod at 5000 rpm to open the valves to allow the engine to breathe better. This problem could excessive fuel usage.


----------



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

Thank you very much


----------



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> Le véhicule est en mode preventative, et limite sa vitesse pour minimiser les domages au moteur. C'est un problème sérieux et il faudra faire lire les codes d'erreur du moteur ( ou de la transmission). Un CVT qui date de 2003 est fort problablement rendu a ses derniers jours.


Hello 
Nous avons pu résoudre le problème qui était du à 1 court circuit sur le faisceau, mais nous sommes contrains de débrancher le capteur de pression d’huile de la pompe de direction et là je constate une forte consommation en carburant. Comment résoudre ce problème et rebrancher le capteur.( lorsqu’on le branche la voiture perd son accélération )


----------



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

Pierre vinny said:


> Hello
> Nous avons pu résoudre le problème qui était du à 1 court circuit sur le faisceau, mais nous sommes contrains de débrancher le capteur de pression d’huile de la pompe de direction et là je constate une forte consommation en carburant. Comment résoudre ce problème et rebrancher le capteur.( lorsqu’on le branche la voiture perd son accélération )


We were able to solve the problem which was due to a short circuit on the harness, but we had to disconnect the oil pressure sensor from the steering pump and there I noticed a high fuel consumption. How to solve this problem and reconnect the sensor. (When you plug it in the car loses its acceleration)


----------



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

This is pressure sensor steering pump


----------



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The P0550 code indicates a problem with the power steering pressure (PSP) sensor in the high-pressure tube that detects a power steering load. This sensor is a potentiometer which transforms the power steering load into output voltage, and sends a signal to the ECU. The ECU controls the electric throttle control actuator and adjusts the throttle valve opening angle to increase the engine speed and adjusts the idle speed for the increased load.
> 
> The P1800 code indicates a problem with the VIAS system. VIAS stands for Variable Intake Air system. It is made up of a power rod going through your intake manifold that holds a series of butterfly valves. A solenoid turns the rod at 5000 rpm to open the valves to allow the engine to breathe better. This problem could excessive fuel usage.


Hello sir I have change and arrange the P1800 and now the valves allow engine to open well. But i’im still consume a lot of fuel 22l/100 , or in the past it’s wast 12l/100. I remember that the problem started when the car can’t accelerate and We were able to solve the problem which was due to a short circuit on the harness, but we had to disconnect the oil pressure sensor from the steering pump and there I noticed a high fuel consumption. How to solve this problem and reconnect the sensor. (When you plug it in the car loses its acceleration)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Pierre vinny said:


> Hello sir I have change and arrange the P1800 and now the valves allow engine to open well. But i’im still consume a lot of fuel 22l/100 , or in the past it’s wast 12l/100. I remember that the problem started when the car can’t accelerate and We were able to solve the problem which was due to a short circuit on the harness, but we had to disconnect the oil pressure sensor from the steering pump and there I noticed a high fuel consumption. How to solve this problem and reconnect the sensor. (When you plug it in the car loses its acceleration)


Connecting or disconnecting the oil pressure sensor should no effect on acceleration or fuel consumption. There must still be a short somewhere in the engine harness.


----------



## Pierre vinny (Jul 22, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Connecting or disconnecting the oil pressure sensor should no effect on acceleration or fuel consumption. There must still be a short somewhere in the engine harness.
> Hi sir thanks for the advice
> Pls tell me , I have change filter , plugs but I still consume a lot of fuel ... 12L/100 now it’s 20L/100 ..catalyser can do it ? Or pls help me . Nissan Murano 2003 . Kilometer 125.000


----------

